# Girl About Town & Impassioned l/s



## kimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

i love both of these colours...but i'm afraid to get them.

my colouring is pretty fair, NW15, green eyes and (will soon be...) strawberry blonde hair. i'm afraid that these two lipsticks may be a bit too harsh for my colouring. what do you ladies and gentlemen think?

also, if i am to get either of them, what should i do (if anything) in terms of eye makeup?

TIA sweeties


----------



## lara (Jun 5, 2006)

I prefer Impassioned over GAT. They're both intense colours that you just need to try before you buy, unfortunately! Do you have somewhere near you that you can try them on your lips first?

Whilst both lippies are pretty opaque, you can sheer down both of those colours - touch apply them with a stubby lip brush or the tip of your finger, and gently 'blush' them onto the bow of your lip. They become a lot more wearable that way, and look extra pretty under a nice pink lipglass.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you lara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, i have a counter a few miles away, i didn't even think of asking them to try it on me hahaha!


----------



## maxcat (Jun 7, 2006)

Lustering is a really nice option - a bit peachier and a lot more sheer.


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2006)

Unrelated to the original topic: I've given up on Lustering. 90% of my clients pick it out of the palette and ooh and ahh over it, but freak out when they see how yellow it makes their teeth appear. Good as a glazed overcolour, not too crash hot otherwise. :/


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

i've heard the teeth yellowing story about Lustering before too, Lara. i think i might also make my braces even more hideous than they actually are...so i'm really hesitant about Lustering. i think i'll go to the counter and have them all tried on though...just for the helluvit.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 7, 2006)

Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First I've heard of it - and something I've never noticed... I'm off to put it on right now!


----------



## maxcat (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay...and...nothing. Though I've had some work done. 

Lara - can I ask if your clients who have this problem have dental work like veneers? Or whitening? or is it across the board for you?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 7, 2006)

I only have GAT but in looking at swatches it looks to be a bit more blue-toned than Impassioned. I like that quality for making my teeth look whiter. I'm in the 15-20ish range (I can never figure out my proper MAC shade, but I used Fairly Light in BE!), and while it is a bright shade, it works when I'm going for a certain look. Here's a pretty awful picture but in case it helps to see the shade on actual lips...

Oh yeah, and eye makeup - I usually go with a light/white shadow. Pink Freeze looks good with it. I used Overgrown over Chartru paint in this one and I think it turned out okay...


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Okay...and...nothing. Though I've had some work done. 

Lara - can I ask if your clients who have this problem have dental work like veneers? Or whitening? or is it across the board for you?_

 
All across the board. I've used it on a few models who have had Hilary Duff horse-teeth put on, lots who have natrual but whitened teeth, right down to average Betty Housewife-to-be on a wedding trial who has standard natrual clean teeth. Some people it doesn't have a casting effect (lucky beggars!), but on the majority of people I've found it makes their teeth look _really _tobacco/coffee/red wine stained. I don't use it on myelf for that same reason.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for that! I haven't run into it alot b/c that whole row of colour isn't that popular with our client demo... so I'll make sure I watch out for that!


----------

